# Lake Anna Secrets



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

1- Fish at night, or bad weather low light conditions. These fish feed at night.
2-South wind is best. West wind stay home.
3- Artificials will outfish bait 5-1 or better. Use dark back pearl underside, assassins, with a 1/2 oz jig head.
4- Bottom is rocky and will eat lures, but that's where the Walleye are.
5- Use lights sparingly, fish are light sensitive. I only use a penlight to change tackle.
6- Fish from the shoreline, not from the catwalk. Cast into the current and work your lure with short jerks as it moves in the fast current.
7- Hip boots are a necessity to get close to the edge, but be careful. It drops straight down.
8- look for my Jeep cherokee, Viet Nam Vet tags. I'll help.
9- Weekends are a zoo much of the time. You will do far better on weekday nights.
10- Good luck.

FW (I've caught Striper and Walleye steady this year using these tactics)


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. The 5 or so out last weekend were all using live bait with little success. I tried everything I had with no luck.

I did go out on that point, no wading, but was able to throw away 2 decent lures prior to my exit.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dave,

Ill be up your way next weekend, if you want ill try and get the in-laws boat and make a run out there some where,, ill let ya know 

BoNeS


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Fly Wacko, so you aren't on the rip rap but wading out about ten yards from the shore?

Thanks alot.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

why is lake anna not frozen?chesdin i frozen to 100-150 yards out around most of the shoreline


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

water discharge from power plant


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*True:*

The water flow comming under the **** from the Hot side is 5-7 degrees warmer than the main lake. That and the strong current is what makes that area a prime winter spot. But, years back there was a short freeze.

Pray for global warming.

FW


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Fly Wacko said:


> 1- Fish at night, or bad weather low light conditions. These fish feed at night.
> 2-South wind is best. West wind stay home.
> 3- Artificials will outfish bait 5-1 or better. Use dark back pearl underside, assassins, with a 1/2 oz jig head.
> 4- Bottom is rocky and will eat lures, but that's where the Walleye are.
> ...



FW, you should add Mirrolure to the list!
nw


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Picky, Picky...*

But, you are correct...the 52M Blueback is the one I prefer on the Lake.

Actually, so much in fishing is just personal preference,,,But this is what works for me.

FW


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*X-Buddy...*

Here, I found it. So I don't have to try to remember it all again.

FW


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

nice 

best spot is somewhere near the powerplant?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Ok*

Brought this back up for all of you that PMed me.

Good Luck...

FW


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Good info Fly Wacko! Thanks!
Is there a place to launch a kayak there or close by? Can drag or pull one on cart some distance.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yup*

Yea there is. Actually that is something I have thought about. But not necessary. I have seen prople fishing from canoe's there. Just remember it is a "night" fishing area mostly. Very few are caught in daylight.

FW


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Got the gear just need the weather ...Ive got cabin fever some kinda bad.

Wacko are ya throwin out as far as ya can? 

Might give it a whirl this weekend, I dont live but 20mins away ...shame Ive never tried it before.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Adam:*

Yes, I try gor the longest possible casts to cover the most water. Just remember that weekends can be a zoo there.

FW


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

cool, might try it tomorrow night, if its nice and not snotty nasty rainy like its been the last two days.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Adam:*

The important factor is the wind direction...

FW


----------



## BDawson (Oct 11, 2005)

My brother just bought a lot there, is building this spring. Can't wait to go fishing on Anna.
He is a big ski and wake boarder, can't wait to get some bait juice on his boat.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Where is Lake Anna?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

North of Minral Va. Via Rt 522 &508


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Bump it up again...

FW


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Fly Wacko,
Thanks for the Info.
I fish Lake Anna only in winter January and February. I am familiar with the cold side by Dike 3. So I am going to try one day for walleye.

thanks
Joe


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

anybody got some good directions to Lake Anna where i can launch my yak at night???? From Midlothina VA ???
:beer:


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Korean Dude. The only place will be next to Dike 3 in winter.

Here is the Info you need. The address is on the video:

watch this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq3cxaVtc7w&feature=channel

Here is my striper fishing spot. You can fsih close to the dike as long as you keep the enough distance from the surf-fishermen. I usually stay away from them. I don't want them to be nervious.











Hope it helps,

Joe


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good stuff. It's nice when your gear starts to freeze up, eh? Try it at night with the wind and rain in your face:fishing:
Please do me a favor though, if you see people on the bank throwing jigs, please keep clear. Us bank anglers have limited space to work with, where as you have the whole lake.

Whoops, didn't see the edit


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

*Awesome!!!!!*

:fishing: tHANKS A BUNCH!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

ComeOnFish said:


> Hey Korean Dude. The only place will be next to Dike 3 in winter.
> 
> Here is the Info you need. The address is on the video:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say nervous, more like a chance for target practise


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Nice...*

I only go at night, and pick my weather conditions.

It's GOOD to be Retired...

LOL

FW


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I wouldn't say nervous, more like a chance for target practise


I used to target practice too to those Jet Skiers (NOT Brain).

I am glad I edited immediately

Joe


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Steam: Found it. 

Good luck guys. 
Now that I'm getting older, don't handle those cold nights like I use to.
My idea of roughing it now is to check into the Ritz Carlton and order room service...

LOL

FW


----------

